# DIY Waterfall



## Colin (Nov 13, 2011)

saw this on youtube How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme) - YouTube

[video=youtube;Rgh9jXme6OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgh9jXme6OE&feature=share[/video]


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 13, 2011)

While I don't have 33 minutes to spare, this is none the less an excellent share! Nice work Colin!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome video you found Colin. Thanks


----------



## dangles (Nov 13, 2011)

He does some nice DIY vids. Here's a link to the website
Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 13, 2011)

It's been a while since I checked that site, he's added a few projects. The waterfall looks amazing and he gives a great tutorial for it too, definitely worth watching. 
I like the volcano too. thanks for bringing the site back onto the radar Colin


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 22, 2011)

Uggh. That video is such an inspiration, I may have to tackle one over the holidays. Everytime i go to Bunnings now, I've been eyeballing the rapid set adhesives. May have a waterfall with pond available for sale in the new year!


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 22, 2011)

love it... might make one for my boyds... hehe


----------

